# 2013 Official Alabama Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll tide!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

14-0, three in a row, #16 coming your way. Roll Tide.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2013)

Here we go again,, Gonna be fun watching TJ Yeldon.  The new big passing combination = McCarron to Cooper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Here we go again,, Gonna be fun watching TJ Yeldon.  The new big passing combination = McCarron to Cooper.


I was hoping Derrick Henry would be healthy enough to play by the start. I've been looking forward to watching him play for months. I've heard statements that he is Trent Richardson and Mark Ingram rolled up into a 6'3" package. 

Here he is, #3, standing in front of Jalston Fowler... ''


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was hoping Derrick Henry would be healthy enough to play by the start. I've been looking forward to watching him play for months. I've heard statements that he is Trent Richardson and Mark Ingram rolled up into a 6'3" package.
> 
> Here he is, #3, standing in front of Jalston Fowler... ''
> 
> View attachment 739978



He is a hoss


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 13, 2013)

2014 QB David Cornwell commits to Alabama. 6'5 235lbs junior from Oklahoma. Threw for over 2700 yards and 27 touchdowns in his junior year.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was hoping Derrick Henry would be healthy enough to play by the start. I've been looking forward to watching him play for months. I've heard statements that he is Trent Richardson and Mark Ingram rolled up into a 6'3" package.
> 
> Here he is, #3, standing in front of Jalston Fowler... ''
> 
> View attachment 739978



holy cow,...I thought Fowler was a hoss...


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 13, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 13, 2013)

alright, so I'm a little late to the party,...but guys, do yourselves a favor if you haven't already...grab a cold beverage, some popcorn and spend a little time with youtube...pay special attention to Alvin Kamra, altee tenpenny and OJ Howard.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 13, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> alright, so I'm a little late to the party,...but guys, do yourselves a favor if you haven't already...grab a cold beverage, some popcorn and spend a little time with youtube...pay special attention to Alvin Kamra, altee tenpenny and OJ Howard.



Will check them out...thanks!!

Looks like we reload very well!!!   RTR


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 15, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 17, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> alright, so I'm a little late to the party,...but guys, do yourselves a favor if you haven't already...grab a cold beverage, some popcorn and spend a little time with youtube...pay special attention to Alvin Kamra, altee tenpenny and OJ Howard.



I don't see where Saban needs to recruit any RBs for a couple of years, probably QB as well.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 20, 2013)

2013 Pre-Season top 5:
1. Alabama
2. Alabama (2nd string)
3. Ohio State
4. Notre Dame
5. Alabama 3rd string


----------



## golffreak (Jul 20, 2013)

Holding that ball high and tight. Running Back 101. Turnover rate has improved drastically since Saban arrived. Among many other things.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 21, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 22, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 23, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> 2013 Pre-Season top 5:
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Alabama (2nd string)
> 3. Ohio State
> ...



That looks about right


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 24, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 28, 2013)

I would bet the house that Bama wins it all again this year.  Also, I don't want anybody to forget about DeAndrew White...he stays healthy, he will turn some heads!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 30, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 31, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 1, 2013)

It won't be long now.
ROLL TIDE


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2013)

roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 1, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 2, 2013)

2013 recruit Darius Paige is Medically Disqualified? What does that mean? anyone hearing anything about this? Training staff and medical staff said it would not be safe for him to play.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> 2013 recruit Darius Paige is Medically Disqualified? What does that mean? anyone hearing anything about this? Training staff and medical staff said it would not be safe for him to play.



I read he is still on scholarship but off 85 man roster.


----------



## alanramc (Aug 2, 2013)

I am ready for some BAMA FOOTBALL !!!! ROLLTIDE ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 5, 2013)

Caught a little bit of the NFL game last night, but nothing beats SEC football, and its great to be on the top of the best conference in the Country.
Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 5, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 5, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm looking for TJ to bust loose this year. Our backfield should be awesome. Fresh legs all night long.
Roll Tide Yall


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 7, 2013)

True Frosh Derrick Henry. Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> True Frosh Derrick Henry. Roll Tide



This kid is a sho-nuff stud


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2013)

BTW, if you got tix to opening game in Atlanta and for some reason you can't make it, please let me know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I'm looking for TJ to bust loose this year. Our backfield should be awesome. Fresh legs all night long.
> Roll Tide Yall



Yep, and hopefully, a healthy Jalston Fowler will be lead-blocking ahead for  him. Jalston is ready to inflict some pain and he is still built like a tank!


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 7, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> BTW, if you got tix to opening game in Atlanta and for some reason you can't make it, please let me know.



Not sure about ticket availability. I was able to secure mine last week for a decent price. If I hear of anymore, I will definitely post contact info in this thread. Good Luck.



rhbama3 said:


> Yep, and hopefully, a healthy Jalston Fowler will be lead-blocking ahead for  him. Jalston is ready to inflict some pain and he is still built like a tank!



I'm hoping Jalston is 100%. I hated seeing that kid go down last year. He is a tank, and runs very low to the ground.
 I am pumped about the RB crew this year. If that O-Line can get some push, we will be in for a treat.
We must keep AJ healthy as well.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2013)

see my avatar


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> see my avatar



And he looks like a midget next to Derrick Henry 6"3" 243LBS


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> And he looks like a midget next to Derrick Henry 6"3" 243LBS



Yep, I've seen some good tape of the 2 doing drills, I've always thought that Fowler reminded me of Ricky Moore, if you guys don't remember him, he was an absolute beast, big, powerful, fast, and could catch out of the backfield.
drafted by the 49'ers in early 80's but strike year showed up out of shape and career plummeted...great back.

Fowler says he's excited about running "in front of yeldon" blowing open holes...I hope he does, hate losing him last year,...can you imagine with that O-line and Fowler coming out of the "I" what our backs could have done?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 7, 2013)

All right guys this is not a ticket brokering site, take that to pm's.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 8, 2013)

Roll Tide Fellas. Word is that Bama came in in the best condition since Saban took over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2013)

*rtr*


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking forward to playing opener in the Ga Dome. It's going to be a great opportunity for many of our players to return to their home State and play in front of their families. May even give them a chance to show some people in Ga what a BCS NC ring looks like. Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2013)

FEAR THE PROCESS...

Roll Ride Roll!!! 

Headed back to T-Town from NOLA today...

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 9, 2013)

3 weeks from tomorrow the road to 16 begins. Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 11, 2013)

That "Road to 16" started after the Not a Dame Game... 

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 11, 2013)

A Sunday afternoon Roll Tide to all my boys out there. 

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 12, 2013)

If you don't Roll Tide, ROLL ON.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 12, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 13, 2013)

If you don't Roll Tide, roll out.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 14, 2013)

Roll Tide....


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 15, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a rainy Friday out. Ain't going to get me down though. It's still Friday, and Alabama is still on top of the College Football World. 
Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 16, 2013)

Two weeks from tomorrow we will be making the trip over to the Georgia Dome. This'll be my daughter's second Alabama game. I hope it turns out better than the first one I took her to. Even though it was a great game it was a loss to Georgia in Tuscaloosa on a Matt Stafford fade pass I believe in overtime. 
Any of you guys going to make it to the game? Be cool to meet some fellow fans. 
Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 17, 2013)

Roll Tide morning to you all. 2 wks from today the road to 16 begins. 
Va Tech here we come.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 18, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!  Getting Closer!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 18, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 19, 2013)

Happy Monday Alabama Fans


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 19, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 19, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## JLeodhas (Aug 19, 2013)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Tuesday to all my Alabama Brothers.
Roll Tide to you and yours.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 20, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2013)

Roll tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Hump Day and may you all get your Roll Tide on.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2013)

I am a little disappointed in the disciplinary action taken against Geno Smith. I feel the action is too light personally. DUI is no joke. I hope this young man learns his lesson even though his punishment is mild. I know he will still suffer legal consequences as well. 

Saban has proven he can get the recruits out of Georgia, 
now he needs to work on getting the Georgia out of the recruits.

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 21, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 22, 2013)

Its getting closer guys. I can hear the pads popping already.

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2013)

Roll tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you ready for some Bama Football?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 23, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## RagingTide23 (Aug 23, 2013)

Roll Tide ! 8 days till the process begins.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you ready for some Bama Football?



Sweet!! Roll Tide


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 24, 2013)

Which hat for opening day???


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 24, 2013)

Or this is also a possibility....but my wife is partial to this one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Which hat for opening day???



I vote 2nd from left. 
Thats the one i'll be wearing anyway.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 24, 2013)

Cameron Simms a 4 star WR from Monroe Louisiana just committed to the Tide.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 25, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 25, 2013)

Georgia Dome bound on Saturday. Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Georgia Dome bound on Saturday. Roll Tide



Me too. Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 26, 2013)

Wish I could be there. This is the first one I have missed since they started playing the opener in th Dome. Could not come through with tickets this year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 26, 2013)

Just a few more days my fellow Bama fans,,, can't wait.

It wasn't but just a few years ago that I asked God to let me live long enough to see one more NC, He must truely be a Bama fan cause I've see 3 since then.

RTR!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Just a few more days my fellow Bama fans,,, can't wait.
> 
> It wasn't but just a few years ago that I asked God to let me live long enough to see one more NC, He must truely be a Bama fan cause I've see 3 since then.
> 
> RTR!!!!


I hope you see another one soon.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 26, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!

Gonna be a long week waiting for Saturday.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 26, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> Gonna be a long week waiting for Saturday.



1 day about down and 1 day closer to football. 
Can I get a few Roll Tides?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> 1 day about down and 1 day closer to football.
> Can I get a few Roll Tides?



Roll Tide Brother


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide Brother



Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Gettin close.

RTR


----------



## alanramc (Aug 26, 2013)

just wear the one with the (A)  on it !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Come on Saturday. Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Rtr.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 27, 2013)

They call Alabama the Crimson Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 28, 2013)

Man, it was a GREAT day. I fell into 2 tickets for the game Saturday at the Dome. Sitting in the suites no less!!!! WHOOP WHOOP....
ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Man, it was a GREAT day. I fell into 2 tickets for the game Saturday at the Dome. Sitting in the suites no less!!!! WHOOP WHOOP....
> ROLL TIDE!!!!!



Great. I will give my 2 nosebleed seats to my brother in law. PM me details as to where WE are sitting.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 28, 2013)

hahaha.....I am sitting with my wife!!! She will fight for that ticket!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Man, it was a GREAT day. I fell into 2 tickets for the game Saturday at the Dome. Sitting in the suites no less!!!! WHOOP WHOOP....
> ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 28, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Man, it was a GREAT day. I fell into 2 tickets for the game Saturday at the Dome. Sitting in the suites no less!!!! WHOOP WHOOP....
> ROLL TIDE!!!!!



There is no better way to watch the game. I was in the suite for the VT game in 09, Clemson in 08 and the SECCG when FL beat us. You will have a great time. I will be cheering Bama on from the recliner in my house Saturday. Roll Tide...


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 28, 2013)

Any Alabama Brothers heading to the Dome for the game Saturday? Would be nice to put some faces with the friendly Roll Tides I get on here. Not sure what time Me, my wife and daughter will be rolling into Atlanta, but would be cool to have some pregame fellowship.
Roll Tide


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 28, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Any Alabama Brothers heading to the Dome for the game Saturday? Would be nice to put some faces with the friendly Roll Tides I get on here. Not sure what time Me, my wife and daughter will be rolling into Atlanta, but would be cool to have some pregame fellowship.
> Roll Tide



We will get there pretty early I am sure...I can message you my cell and if it works out we could meet somewhere and say hello if ya want, put a face to a name. Will be me and my better half.


----------



## Michaelp (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes Sir...tickets just arrived today. Row 3 fellas, missed going last year for the first time in awhile, and probably will only make this one this year. The wife and I will be headed down early, maybe we could get a GON meet up? I am not one to organize anything, so if someone runs with it I will be there. 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 28, 2013)

Michaelp said:


> Yes Sir...tickets just arrived today. Row 3 fellas, missed going last year for the first time in awhile, and probably will only make this one this year. The wife and I will be headed down early, maybe we could get a GON meet up? I am not one to organize anything, so if someone runs with it I will be there.
> 
> ROLL TIDE



Excellent...congrats on those tickets. Will message you my cell...hope we can meet up on game day. We will be early...I am sure.


----------



## Michaelp (Aug 28, 2013)

Got it, I am a terrible decision maker when it comes to these type of things. If we can get something down before Saturday I will be good. Guys who are coming, what do you think? Sniper bob and myself are in. 

Sniper, I will text you tomorrow or Saturday morning, does that work?


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 29, 2013)

Roll Tide. 

Beamer Ball meet Saban Ball again..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

I like the helmet sticker they'll be wearing in memory of Mal Moore







RTR


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 30, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2013)

Roll Tide !!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 30, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the helmet sticker they'll be wearing in memory of Mal Moore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 31, 2013)

It's Game Day boys!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2013)

Roll Tide. We run this state too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

ROLL TIDE l!!!

Hope the SEC sweeps the board today!!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 31, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 31, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 1, 2013)

Last night was like watching the 92 team all over again. Winning with D  and Special teams. Does anyone remember what happened in New Orleans in 92? 
A Win is a win, but I want much more O. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Sniper Bob (Sep 1, 2013)

Our offense was terrible!!! Hope it improves soon or we could be in for a long season.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Sep 1, 2013)

Our view at the dome last night.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 1, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Our view at the dome last night.


Hey Sniper, I sent you a PM with my story. We were sitting catty corner from you on the 30yard line. I hope our OL looked better from your view than it did from mine. It was really a boring game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2013)

I ain't got nothing but Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 2, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I ain't got nothing but Roll Tide Roll.


I will see your Roll Tide and raise you a "Roll Tide Roll"


----------



## JLeodhas (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats a good way to start the season off with, Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 4, 2013)

Roll Tide My Tiders


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 4, 2013)

Tide get verbal commit from #1 OT Cameron Robinson....  Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 4, 2013)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Tide get verbal commit from #1 OT Cameron Robinson....  Roll Tide



He probably saw the game last Saturday night and figures he will push who ever he wants out of the way and start.
Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 6, 2013)

I pinch myself evrry morning because it almost seems too good to be true. Thank you Lord for a mom & dad who raised me to love you and say Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> I pinch myself evrry morning because it almost seems too good to be true. Thank you Lord for a mom & dad who raised me to love you and say Roll Tide Roll!


That's awesome. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 6, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Sep 6, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Hey Sniper, I sent you a PM with my story. We were sitting catty corner from you on the 30yard line. I hope our OL looked better from your view than it did from mine. It was really a boring game.



We looked terrible on offense from my view. Thank goodness for special teams and a pick 6 or we may not have been so lucky. Hope Saban uses this bye week (which I hate) to tighten up the offense. We play like that next week, it wont be pretty. 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> I pinch myself evrry morning because it almost seems too good to be true. Thank you Lord for a mom & dad who raised me to love you and say Roll Tide Roll!



Roll tide.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 7, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 7, 2013)

Have a Roll Tide bye week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 7, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Roll Tide Sunday morning to all.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 8, 2013)

Roll Tide into the A&M SMASH week...  I'll be up at Brass Town Bald / Bobs Creek Bear Hunting during the game...  J-Football - - The Crimson Tide is coming for you... Put on your BIG BOY PANTS!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 10, 2013)

Revenge week for the Tide. Let's get ready to show A&M who's the boss of the SEC West.
Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 12, 2013)

long but good read.


Subject: Alabama vs A&M Sept 14th
Date: Fri, 6 Sep 2013 22:10:34 +0000

This is the guy who pretty much called the exact score for ND/Bama championship.  He knows his SEC and definitely know his Crimson Tide.  HE is solid in Ncaa football and excellent in SEC.  Take it for what its worth but it's a good read either way


Alabama vs. Texas A&M and Virginia Tech Recap:

Much of what I’m going to tell you is not my opinion – it is fact.  And if you doubt me, go back carefully review the game as I have done.  The reason I am posting a post-game write-up is so people can understand what they saw on Saturday and why they saw it.  I’m also doing it because I announced prior to the season that I intended to “Max Bet” the Texas A&M game, so I think an explanation of why I am sticking to that strategy in the wake of the Virginia Tech game is in order.

First off I want to remind people that Virginia Tech is my second favorite college football team.  I’ve had many friends and family members graduate from that school, and I’ve spent quite a bit of time in Blacksburg over the years.  I say that because this game could not have been a more perfect result for me personally.   Alabama won and covered the 1st half and game lines, and Virginia Tech acquitted themselves very well on national tv.  And because of that, they should have a lot of confidence going forward, and hopefully that confidence will blossom into a very successful season for the Hokies.

I have posted about Alabama ’s offensive line on several occasions, but I think a brief review is in order, particularly in light of what we saw in the Virginia Tech game.  We all know that Alabama is replacing 3 linemen who are now on NFL rosters.  I have explained in the past that the 3 replacements are all “individually” experienced and talented guys.  But offensive lines are not plug and play.  Offensive lines are more about continuity and on-the-field leadership than talent, and Alabama is lacking in both at this early point in the season.   That said, I’m sure most reading this have forgotten that people were pressing the panic button on last year’s o-line after the second week of the season when they surrendered 7 sacks in the Western Kentucky game.  The following week Alabama trounced Arkansas 52-0.

Going into the Virginia Tech game, I knew Tech had one of the best defensive lines in the country, and that they would test Alabama ’s nascent offensive line.  That was clearly Tech’s best matchup on the field, and to their credit, they took full advantage.  Yes, Alabama missed some blocking assignments as I knew they would, but they weren’t alone.  The running backs and tight ends did as well.

Right now the biggest thing that Alabama is suffering from is the loss of tight end Michael Williams.  As of now Alabama really don’t have a replacement that they are happy with in terms of blocking in the run game.  The bottom line is this is not last year’s team, and I have said it many times and so has Saban, this will be a different looking offense this year.  They’ll run off tackle more, and between the tackles less – at least early in the season.  But most importantly Alabama will run more of a west coast type of an offense to take advantage of the plethora of playmakers on the roster.  We saw one of those playmakers score 3 touchdowns against Virginia Tech, but Alabama has a lot more playmakers than just Amari Cooper and Christian Jones.

I can tell you that this new-look offense is very explosive, because I’ve seen it in action several times in the spring and fall.  What the public saw in Alabama ’s spring game is in stark contrast to what was happening in practice behind the scenes.  The offense was absolutely raping the defense, but when the cameras were on, Saban intentionally handicapped the offense by limiting them to variations of about 6 offensive plays.  So if you watched the spring game, you probably came away with the impression the offense was really struggling.  Nothing could be farther from the truth.

For example, in two private scrimmages, Amari Cooper had 9 catches for 228 yards and 5 touchdowns – and that was in very limited action.  Others such as McCarron also accumulated gaudy stats.  In one of the scrimmages McCarron went 23 for 29 for 319 yards and 5 touchdowns.  He had no interceptions.

Now that last scrimmage I attended, the defense caught up quite a bit and really held their own, particularly the in the secondary.  In case you don’t know, Alabama ’s secondary is very, very good.
My point is that despite what you saw in the Virginia Tech game – and I will get into that in a bit – I stand by my prediction that this will be the most explosive offenses in Alabama ’s history.

Now let me remind readers of the of the 2008 SEC Championship game when Florida beat Alabama 31-20.  The entire offseason was dedicated by coaches and players alike to beating Florida , and Florida wasn’t even on their schedule.  The result was that Alabama did end up facing the Gators again in the SEC Championship game, and completely dominated them.  The exact same thing has happened this offseason, except I would say the Texas A&M preparations have been even more intense than they were for Florida in 2009.  Everything Alabama has done, and is doing is in preparation for that game.  You really need to understand that if you want to get on the right side of this game.

Now on to the Virginia Tech game itself . . . finally huh???

First of all, I will tell you that I knew going into the Virginia Tech game that Alabama would be somewhat vanilla offensively, but I thought that vanilla would be more than enough to cover the spread.  One of the main reasons I thought that is because I really didn’t think Virginia Tech’s offense could score a touchdown against Alabama ’s defense.  Ultimately they did score a flukish touchdown, but thankfully it didn’t burn Alabama backers.

It really hit me in the second half of the game when I really needed a score to cover the game line.  I was getting - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because I noticed that Alabama was not really trying to counter anything Virginia Tech was doing defensively.  Tech was basically playing the 1985 Buddy Ryan 46 defense which simply brings more defenders that the offense line can block.   Alabama has the personnel to easily counter this defense but never tried to implement it.  For example, one way to counter it is to spread the field with 4 wide receivers to force the defensive personnel out of the box.  Even the announcer Matt Millen wondered out loud on several occasion as to why Alabama kept insisting on running directly into the teeth of an 8 and 9-man box.


Much like what occurred in the spring game where Saban intentionally handicapped the offense, apparently he did much the same in this game.  That is no way meant to take away from the great game that Virginia tech played, but this is the simple fact of the matter, and it can be verified by re-watching the game.

Now what I’m going to tell you comes from someone directly affiliated with the program, and I think I can comfortably say what I’m about to say.  I asked him about this specifically on Monday and this is basically what he told me.  He said that the coaching staff started planning for the Texas A&M game even before they left the stadium last season.  As I said earlier, everything Alabama has done in the off-season has been geared toward the Texas A&M game - and now that includes the 1st game of the season as well.  He said the plan was to be as bland offensively as possible.  The coaching staff was given absolutely the best gift they could have asked for when the defense and special teams combined to score 3 touchdowns.  That allowed them to scale the offense back even more than originally planned.  He said the offense was scaled back to more than being vanilla.  It was scaled back to a “practice game type game plan.”  Those were his exact words.  He said the staff has not shown any of its hand for the A&M game including personnel packages and blocking schemes.

Another person I spoke with yesterday, who is friends with one of the offensive linemen’s parents, said he knew in advance (through his son) that all Alabama was going to do was straight ahead blocking.  No pulling guards or tackles, no zone blocking schemes etc.

That gave me a lot to look for when I reviewed that game in depth, and as I said, what those two sources said can be easily confirmed by re-watching the game.  You will noticed that AJ McCarron never audibled one time during the game.  No linemen ever pulled.  I only saw one play in the whole game where a receiver even went in motion.  The offense was simplistic to the point of being comical.

Now ask yourself a question.  Do you really believe that Alabama would line up over and over again against an 8 and 9-man front and not check out of a play that had zero chance to succeed under normal circumstances?  And although the line had some continuity issues, mostly what I saw was Alabama simply being outmanned at the point of attack.  In other words, Virginia Tech was simply bringing more than Alabama could block.  Most of the time Tech was bringing an extra guy off of the edge.

There is really only two ways to look at the Virginia Tech game IMO.  Either this was one of Saban’s most brilliant coaching jobs, or one of his worst.  I believe it was the former because it was effective in two ways.  First, as I already mentioned, they have shown Texas A&M absolutely nothing on tape, and secondly, I think this game went a long way to knocking the “defending national champion chip” off of the players’ shoulders.  It showed the guys – particularly the younger ones - that they are not invincible.  I will point out another thing that struck me as odd.  Though all the offensive adversity, Saban remained as calm as a millpond on the sideline.

I readily admit that if I knew what I know now, I would not have “Max Bet” the Virginia Tech game, and that really has nothing to do with how I capped the game.  I think I had the game capped very well.  Nevertheless, fortunately it did not blow up in my face, and I was still able to cash my Alabama tickets.

I’m sure there will be posters who will conjure up a myriad of counter arguments to what I’ve posted here, but quite honestly I’m not interested in arguing the point.  I’m telling you what’s up.  I’m telling this game will be a blow out in favor of Alabama .  You can believe me and join me in betting Alabama , or you can think I’m full of it and back Texas A&M – or stay away altogether.  Just know I really don’t care what you do.  As for me, it’ll be my biggest bet of the season.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 13, 2013)

Here Johnny Johnny. 28 hours and counting. Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 13, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2013)

Roll tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 13, 2013)

Rammer Jammer


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2013)

In less than 24 hours we'll know whether we are a legit contender or pretender. I like our chances with Saban and a bye week coming in.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 14, 2013)

ROLL TIDE and Yellow Hammer all you Tiders!!! 

Time for some Johnny Football autographs in College Station


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> In less than 24 hours we'll know whether we are a legit contender or pretender. I like our chances with Saban and a bye week coming in.



Yep. This^^^^^^^. Roll Tide 49-28.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

Roll Tide 

Bama 35

A&M 20


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 14, 2013)

49-42 - What day is it...  Next step to #16 day... Can I get ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2013)

Roll Tide!!! I predicted Bama by 10, but 7 will do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. This^^^^^^^. Roll Tide 49-28.



Well got the 49 right. Roll Tide


----------



## cafish (Sep 14, 2013)

roll tide roll---    === p.s.  please stop on the way back and pick up some  DEFENCE--just dang


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 15, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 15, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 16, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 17, 2013)

saw this on a Bama Board. Jesse Williams watching the Bama / TAMU game from Australia


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 17, 2013)

*ROLL TIDE FELLAS
IT'S GREAT TO BE A TIDER, and even better to be a WickedTider*


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2013)

fairhope said:


> saw this on a Bama Board. Jesse Williams watching the Bama / TAMU game from Australia


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 18, 2013)

Roll Tide! 

Let's get the Offense and Defense to play together this weekend!!!

2nd and 3rd String


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 19, 2013)

Roll Tide Guys. I have been laying low thinking about where our team stands this year. I was disappointed in our O effort against the Hokies, and our D secondary looked aweful against the Aggies. I believe our O will be OK, but our D secondary needs help with a good pass rush and blitzes. Looks like our D front plan was to not rush Johnny, but rather to try to contain him in the pocket. This allowed JM about 8 seconds to sit back there and what for a Rec to come open. No DB can run with a Rec for that long.

Frustrated but Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 19, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheers to having the Coach that everyone wants

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 20, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 21, 2013)

ROLL TIDE in Hilton Head today!!!

***
***


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 22, 2013)

We came out with a win, but it was a very disappointing performance overall. This team is not executing like a #1 team at this time. It's going to be a very tough road to make it to the Dome this year even though we have the easiest schedule we will see in some time. 
Roll Tide For ever


----------



## Self! (Sep 22, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> We came out with a win, but it was a very disappointing performance overall. This team is not executing like a #1 team at this time. It's going to be a very tough road to make it to the Dome this year even though we have the easiest schedule we will see in some time.
> Roll Tide For ever



We need to add some meat to the schedule. Next year when the playoffs start, this cupcake schedule ain't going to cut it. Also, to be the best, we need to play the best.

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 22, 2013)

I beleive we will see a whole different level of play against Ole Miss. RT  3-0


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 22, 2013)

#3 in the box, on to #4 - - ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2013)

If we show up with that mess against the rebelbears it ain't gonna be good. Why do we not have a passrusher on this team? QB's have all day! IMO that is why our secondary looks so bad most of the time. If CNS does not figure out something, Bo Wallace will shread us. Like A&M, they have a good group of big receivers. Unlike A&M, they play decent defense. Not liking the matchup!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 23, 2013)

GAranger1403 said:


> If we show up with that mess against the rebelbears it ain't gonna be good. Why do we not have a passrusher on this team? QB's have all day! IMO that is why our secondary looks so bad most of the time. If CNS does not figure out something, Bo Wallace will shread us. Like A&M, they have a good group of big receivers. Unlike A&M, they play decent defense. Not liking the matchup!



I believe we are reluctant to blitz in hopes of keeping more people in the secondary to assist in covering. 

I say blitz and make the QB beat you.

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 23, 2013)

Roll tide!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you guys think about the UGA/LSU game and who will you be pulling for? This game will be of interest from a Bama standpoint because both teams kind of run the same style as we do on offense and Defense. Kinda hope UGA wins to give LSU the loss in the SEC but that will not matter if we can't get by LSU because of the head to head. Anyway, tell me your thoughts as a Bama Fan. Roll Tide....


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 23, 2013)

Fairhope, I believe it will be a shootout, With Lsu winning by less than 10. Mett is hitting on all cylinders and so is Murray, but the difference will be defense,  LSU defense is better than Uga.  And You are correct , we have to beat Lsu to get to Atlanta, so I am pulling for Lsu. RT


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2013)

fairhope said:


> What do you guys think about the UGA/LSU game and who will you be pulling for? This game will be of interest from a Bama standpoint because both teams kind of run the same style as we do on offense and Defense. Kinda hope UGA wins to give LSU the loss in the SEC but that will not matter if we can't get by LSU because of the head to head. Anyway, tell me your thoughts as a Bama Fan. Roll Tide....



Pulling for the Dawgs because the way things are going, we may need help winning the west.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pulling for the Dawgs because the way things are going, we may need help winning the west.


Yep. If UGA plays clean and mean the penalties alone will make it tough for LSU to win.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> What do you guys think about the UGA/LSU game and who will you be pulling for? This game will be of interest from a Bama standpoint because both teams kind of run the same style as we do on offense and Defense. Kinda hope UGA wins to give LSU the loss in the SEC but that will not matter if we can't get by LSU because of the head to head. Anyway, tell me your thoughts as a Bama Fan. Roll Tide....



I will be pulling for the Dawgs in this one to give LSU an SEC loss. It will matter because there is no guarantee that LSU will beat Texas A&M. We have the tie breaker over A&M, so I suggest all Tide fans to be pulling for the nicest man in America, Coach Mark Richt and his Dawgs.

As an Alabama man, and what I have seen thus far, I am deeply concerned about the Ol Miss game. Other team's results won't matter if we dont handle our business.

Roll Tide


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2013)

We're probably going to have to beat both teams, therefore I'll be pulling for LSU to win, move up in the rankings and improve our SOS.
a close UGA loss probably won't drop them much.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 24, 2013)

Roll Tide !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am going with the corn dogs on this one. We still gotta win all 13 games and be sec champ to get in the dance anyway. I believe Stanford or Oregon will go undefeated and play an undefeated Ohio St. For the BCS title if the sec doesn't have an unblemished team. Besides, we might as well put the dogs title hopes to rest early on and enjoy the meltdown.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I am going with the corn dogs on this one. We still gotta win all 13 games and be sec champ to get in the dance anyway. I believe Stanford or Oregon will go undefeated and play an undefeated Ohio St. For the BCS title if the sec doesn't have an unblemished team. Besides, we might as well put the dogs title hopes to rest early on and enjoy the meltdown.



You have a point. Its kind of a win/win situation for us Tiders. Pick your poison.
Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 25, 2013)

The Book of Manning was a great show and left a soft spot in my heart for Ol Miss. With that being said, I do not wish to blow Ol Miss off of the field, but will be satisfied with a 21point victory.

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 27, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!  T-Town will be hoppin tomorrow; me - I'll be up at hgunt camp - - Planting and clearing brush for the season in Houston, AL (Winston County) off Smith Lake at the base of the Bankhead National Forest!! 

Go get"em boys!!!  Hottie Tottie!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2013)

Roll Tide. Go Bammers at smith lake.


----------



## Self! (Sep 27, 2013)

Roll Tide! 

Pulling for LSU to ruin Ga's season, then the Tide ruins LSU's season. Gotta love the domino effect.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2013)

Otis - Dude...

True Bama fans want...

To play them both    

ROLL TIDE Brothers and Sisters !! 

***
***


----------



## gahunter2011 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 29, 2013)

#4 in the books, on to #5 - - - 

ROLL TIDE Y'all !!

Now the stage is set to play both UGA and LSU !!

WOO HOO...


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 30, 2013)

There is still a lot of work and improvement to be done to make it to the Ga Dome again this year.

I did like finally seeing the defense flying around the field and showing shades of a true Alabama/Saban defense.

2 words for ya.......


Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 30, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 30, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 1, 2013)

Rammer Jammer I'm proud to be a Bammer

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 1, 2013)

Heck yeah we expect to win...  We're ALABAMA!!! 

Yella Hammer and ROLL TIDE ROL!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 1, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll

Alabama Crimson Tide, Providing the coat tails for all other SEC teams to ride for the past 4 years.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 1, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 1, 2013)

Roll Tide !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 2, 2013)

Back at ya Marlin
Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2013)

Headed back from Grapevine Texas tomorrow

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 4, 2013)

Safe travels Marlin, and Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Wicked!  I am Roiling my Tide back to T-Town today from Love Field in Dallas !! 

Wearin Crimson with a White A !!

Roll Tide !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 5, 2013)

Good representing there. 
Happy football Saturday to my Tide brothers. 
Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I cant believe the game will actually be televised!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope we get to see Derrick Henry and some of the young guys the entire second half.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I hope we get to see Derrick Henry and some of the young guys the entire second half.



The way things are going, you may see them in the 2nd quarter. 5 Georgia State guys couldnt stop TJ from going 4 yards. 
This is gonna be a stat fluffer kinda day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

WOOOOW!!!!!
What a catch by DeAndrew!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 5, 2013)

Roll Tide boys. 
The beast from the east squeezed on out against the Vols. Can UT now tell UGA fans they came up 3" short?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 6, 2013)

Roll Tide from the Dry Banks of Lewis Smith Lake in Houston, AL...  Dialed in the smoke poles today!!!  

#5 in the box; on to #6... If my math is right...


----------



## Self! (Oct 6, 2013)

Roll Tide! Now time to focus on next week.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 6, 2013)

Roll Tide gang


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## clayservant (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to see a rematch in the dome, Dawgs vs Tide II..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 7, 2013)

So do we Clay Servant, so do we...

Maybe a Blackout too    

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 8, 2013)

In of all places... Lexington, KY - - - 

ROLL TIDE Y'all !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 9, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 9, 2013)

Roll tide !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2013)

Marlin you are a traveling man. Roll Tide.


----------



## Self! (Oct 10, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Feeling pretty good about the kentucky game. We've lost twice to the Wildcats since 1917, with 1997 being the last time. 
Roll Tide!!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 10, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy football Saturday and a BIG Roll a Tide to all, especially the haters that lurk on here but can't reply.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Happy football Saturday and a BIG Roll a Tide to all, especially the haters that lurk on here but can't reply.



They just come back as Uga fans. Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 13, 2013)

Roll Tide fellas. It's great to be a TIDER today. Many fans can't say that today.

I smell bacon. Bring on Arky

Roll Tide


----------



## Self! (Oct 14, 2013)

Roll Tide! Now let's focus on Arkansas.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 14, 2013)

That's right #6 in the box, on to #7 !!

Roll Tide !!!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 14, 2013)

Breaking News

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2013)

Roll Tide fella's. This forum has really died down with the passing of UGA's NC hopes. Did any of you see the block that Cyrus K put on that Kentucky player? Not so much a block as it was just imposing his will with a one arm swat. 
Also, I listened to Vinny S interview and it appears that the players watched film of Sabans past motivational speeches before the games and they seem to be adopting the old Saban saying that they want to make the opposing teams quit and not want to play Bama anymore. Sounds like the mindset is coming for this team at the right time.
I hope this is a "good read" for one UGA fan who looks forward to Bama good reads. I know you are lurking.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 15, 2013)

Its cool that this forum has a "HATER FREE ZONE"

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yep. 

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 16, 2013)

Roll'n out to the woods this Sat & Sun as Deer Season Bow Opener was yesterday here in the great state of Alabama !!

ROLL TIDE ROLL !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Taken from an Arkansas message board after the 52-7 beatdown by USCe:
Well, at least there's always next week, let me just check the schedule...
Oh. Oh god.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey, have yall ever heard this one?








Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep, heard it today as I was eating some BBQ Pig. BTW, anything that says Roll Tide is a good read.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about Clinton-Dix? I heard he was #2 in reps yesterday which is better than #6 in reps where he had been. Sounds like he may be close to getting back on the field. Would love to see him back this weekend. If not, we need him back next week for TN to get his legs back under him and accustomed back to the game speed before LSU.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about Clinton-Dix? I heard he was #2 in reps yesterday which is better than #6 in reps where he had been. Sounds like he may be close to getting back on the field. Would love to see him back this weekend. If not, we need him back next week for TN to get his legs back under him and accustomed back to the game speed before LSU.



Nothing but rumors, fairhope. Last i heard was he would be back for Tennessee, but no official answer.


----------



## Self! (Oct 17, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 18, 2013)

TGIF and Roll Tide Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha Ha reinstated.  Headed to game tomorrow and watch some hawgs get bbq'd ...Roll Tide Roll


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2013)

Just saw this. Great news...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 18, 2013)

ROLL TIDE !!

At hunt camp, ready for some Woodford !! 

***
***


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE !!
> 
> At hunt camp, ready for some Woodford !!
> 
> ...



Good luck, Marlin!!! 
I don't believe i've ever seen a hunt camp that had trophies in da shack. 
Love the gnome, though!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 19, 2013)

ROLL TIDE !! 

#7 in the box...  On to #8...  

WOO HOO !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 20, 2013)

I went to make a BLT but someone burnt the bacon. 

52-0.  Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I went to make a BLT but someone burnt the bacon.
> 
> 52-0.  Roll Tide



That was the most complete game we've had this year. ZERO penalties, ZERO points given up, ZERO turnovers, and the team played and reacted AS A TEAM. CJ Mosely had the Razorback offense figured out all night long and Saban was more animated last night than i've seen him all year. Jumping up and down after the Cyrus Jones interception, and almost acting embarrassed when Henry busted off the 80yd TD run.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 20, 2013)

I think it all has to do with the improvement with the O-line. Their maturation has been impressive ever since the Colorado State game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2013)

Just wondering what y'all thought of Henry when he got the corner. The big man has some wheels. Was glad he finally got his first TD.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 21, 2013)

#8 in the box, on to #9...  

Some more smack on #2 - 4 in the polls...  

Y'all know what we think of Polls...

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 21, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Just wondering what y'all thought of Henry when he got the corner. The big man has some wheels. Was glad he finally got his first TD.



I believe we would see more of him if he would get his blocking assignments down. He is in line to be an upcoming stud.

I think Drake is putting a lot of pressure on Yeldon to step up his game. Drake is a game breaker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2013)

It's official...... Vinnie Sunseri gone for the year with a knee injury. Surgery soon. 
Please, please, please don't put Fulton out there in coverage again, Nick.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 21, 2013)

Reload...  Wish him a quick recovery...

Roll Tide !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 21, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 22, 2013)

Roll Tide fellows!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 22, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## cafish (Oct 22, 2013)

7-0 Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 22, 2013)

Gonna share some "Alabama Awesomeness" to Washington, DC 10/24 until 11/1...  

ROLL TIDE !!

Which one of these things does not look like the other ??

***
***


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 23, 2013)

A chilly Roll Tide to all today.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 25, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 26, 2013)

ROLL TIDE at the from the Mall in DC...

***
***


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 26, 2013)

T minus 1 hour. 
Roll Tide, Roll those Vols


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

Game day Boston Butt...Roll Tide ya'll!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Game day Boston Butt...Roll Tide ya'll!!!



Is that a smoked Vol?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Game day Boston Butt...Roll Tide ya'll!!!


We did a couple of those at the Church over night, getting ready for today.



ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We did a couple of those at the Church over night, getting ready for today.
> 
> View attachment 757576
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL



A Couple????

TOUCHE'

well played....looks good


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 26, 2013)

I think the old saying is "Rammer Jammer"

Let's get ready for LSU. 
ROLL TIDE


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 26, 2013)

#8 in the box, on to #9 !!

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 27, 2013)

Time to tame a Tiger. 
Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Stat of the week:
Alabama has now outscored opponents 246-26, a 220-point differential, since defeating Texas A&M in Week 3.

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> #8 in the box, on to #9 !!
> 
> ROLL TIDE !!



Nine is gonna be sweet   Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We did a couple of those at the Church over night, getting ready for today.
> 
> View attachment 757576
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL



Could you please bring a big plate of that down to Emory Hospital now.   I be hongry. Roll Tides


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 27, 2013)

Last night - Lobster at DC Coast, tonight Calamari at Capitol City Brewery... Oh and Wild Turkey 101... 

ROLL 

TIDE

ROLL !!

***
***


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

Norwood


----------



## Self! (Oct 28, 2013)

Its a great day to be a Bama fan


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 30, 2013)

Roll Tide Morning to all


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bye week - - Roll Tide !! 

I had my Tide Wear on in the elevator Sat. Before the game and sa fella said "Y'all are goin down" - - I asked him how much money


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 30, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Bye week - - Roll Tide !!
> 
> I had my Tide Wear on in the elevator Sat. Before the game and sa fella said "Y'all are goin down" - - I asked him how much money



Were you going up or down in the elevator? If you were going down he tee'd up a number of responses that you could have used.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 31, 2013)

Roll Tide

I just recieved 2 Iron Bowl tickets. This will be my 1st Iron Bowl game in Auburn. I got an old Auburn buddy from Trussville coming along. Should be a great time.

Roll Tide to ALL


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Roll Tide
> 
> I just recieved 2 Iron Bowl tickets. This will be my 1st Iron Bowl game in Auburn. I got an old Auburn buddy from Trussville coming along. Should be a great time.
> 
> Roll Tide to ALL



Great. Where are WE sitting. Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 31, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Were you going up or down in the elevator? If you were going down he tee'd up a number of responses that you could have used.



The rest of the response was "I'll bet all of my $$$ against all of yours that Bama wins"...  

He got a bit animated and I laughed at him...  So did everyone else   

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 3, 2013)

T-I- Double G-R..

Tigger Thumpin Time this week !! 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 3, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Great. Where are WE sitting. Roll Tide



It was a tough ticket. I'm grateful to my contact. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 4, 2013)

It's a daily - ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 6, 2013)

Roll Tide !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thwlsu. Roll tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2013)

<object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=2769670179001&playerID=29474209001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAAAA9pg~,GnOHJwU2r3sFsJRSf1bvZ_iPYmWg8io0&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=2769670179001&playerID=29474209001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAAAA9pg~,GnOHJwU2r3sFsJRSf1bvZ_iPYmWg8io0&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>
I have no idea why the embed code has broken up the video. The lower right one does work though.
I think this airs Nov. 15th on Showtme Sports. 

The show last night on "Building Bama" was excelllent but mostly centered around Coach cochran and his S&C program.


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 7, 2013)

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Trees...  

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2013)

When is Nick leaving for Texas?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> When is Nick leaving for Texas?



After he wins his 5th straight National Championship at Alabama in two more seasons !! 

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> When is Nick leaving for Texas?



When UGA wins a BCSNC with CMR at the helm. Looks like Saban could be there a long time.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 8, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 8, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2013)

Roll Tide. THWLswho


----------



## Self! (Nov 8, 2013)

Roll Tide! Can't wait to stomp some tigers


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 9, 2013)

Always a close game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2013)

If I get another one of these tonight; I'll prolly be late for Kick Off!!!  

Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer time at Saban Stadium !!

Roll Tide...

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2013)

#9 in the box, onto #10...

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> If I get another one of these tonight; I'll prolly be late for Kick Off!!!
> 
> Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer time at Saban Stadium !!
> 
> ...


congrats on the deer marlin. Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Man, that was awesome watching Saban grin, jump and bear hug McCarron at the end of the game.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats on the deer marlin. Roll Tide



Thanks Matt; my first with a Cross Bow...  Sounded like a Popped Pumpkin...  

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 11, 2013)

Roll Tide !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 13, 2013)

Heres to hoping the cowbell dogs go down in defeat, and the UGA DAWGS are victorious on the Plains.
Go Dawgs 

and 

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, Yes and Roll Tide !!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Roll Tide football eve to all


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 15, 2013)

On 11-16-13 Go Dawgs

24/7/365 Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tide. Thwuga and auburn.


----------



## Self! (Nov 16, 2013)

Why do we win by 13 and consider it a close game? Just ugly.

Roll Tide!! 10-0


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 17, 2013)

Ugly win but it's a win. 
Move on and finish.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bama and Miss st has a history of being an ugly game.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 18, 2013)

#10 in the Box, on to #11... 

WOO HOO !!  

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 19, 2013)

Come on 11-30-13. I'm getting tired of their lip service. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2013)

One game at a time !!

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 20, 2013)

Can you block a person on this site?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 20, 2013)

Found it. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

THWAuburn. Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy Tide Friday


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 23, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry been parked in a tree stand for nine (9) days...

Seen lots of deer - - Just not any dead ones...

#11 in the Box; on to nameless & faceless #12 !!

ROLL TIDE ROLL !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2013)

THWAuburn. Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 25, 2013)

The most important game ever - - 

#12, the nameless & faceless team coming up this weekend !!

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 25, 2013)

Officially Iron Bowl week for us now. Remain focused on the process and the crystal will fall into place.

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here we go, haters hate and winners win !! 

ROLL TIDE Baby ROLL !!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 26, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Here we go, haters hate and winners win !!
> 
> ROLL TIDE Baby ROLL !!



Marlin, you are always short and to the point. You are the man. Roll Tide to Ya


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 27, 2013)

Roll tide !!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2013)

Eat, Drink and Be Merry for tomorrow they die... 

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2013)

Roll Tide. THWAuburn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2013)

Good IRON BOWL morning from the #25+ stand at Yellow Creek Hunting Club in Houston, AL...

Gonna be an Epic day... 

#12, here we come !!

ROLL TIDE Baby ROLL !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2013)

Good luck on your hunt Marlin. THWauburn. Roll Tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

I see Auburns QB is already talkin smack this morning. I love it when they get our team fired up and motivated for the coaches. 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2013)

Let's get it on !! 

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Ugly ugly loss. Way to many penalties on our part. But I still have to say ROLL TIDE.!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 1, 2013)

It's easier to accept a loss when your team plays it's best ball, like our loss to Tebow and UF in the SEC champ game. Yesterday we left too many opportunities on the field and Auburn capitalized. No need to hang heads. It's time to start a new run beginning with our bowl game. 
Loud and proud, Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2013)

It was a good run !!

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2013)

We had many chances and just couldnt get it done.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, what Bowl y'all see us possibly heading to?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2013)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Well, what Bowl y'all see us possibly heading to?



word on the street is either Orange Bowl against Clemson or Sugar Bowl against UCF. Still way too early to be confident about which one or who.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> word on the street is either Orange Bowl against Clemson or Sugar Bowl against UCF. Still way too early to be confident about which one or who.



BCS bowl would be nice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2013)

Rtr


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys, believe it or not, the sun came up again this morning. Its a new day for the Bama nation to keep their heads up and be proud of what these young men have accomplished.

How about a big Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/12/4-star_safety_laurence_hootie.html

This sure made me feel better.

Roll Tide Roll!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2013)

So does this mean Alabama won't go to the championship game?

 T


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 2, 2013)

Roll tide !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder if Mizzou beats Auburn, if we could see a rematch in the Sugar Bowl. I think that would be awesome.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

One of the cruel facts of life. My 14 year old son, also a Bama fan, has seen his team win more National Championships in his lifetime than any UGA or Barner fan ever has or ever will in their lifetime, regardless of how old they are.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2013)

Roll Tide fellas


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 4, 2013)

Alright Fellas. This is what we should all be pulling for this weekend.

Duke to beat FSU. (anything is possible, iron bowl is proof of that)
Mich St to beat Ohio St
Auburn to beat Missouri

If these stars line up, Auburn will be #1, and Alabama will be #2

All SEC BSC NC rematch


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Alright Fellas. This is what we should all be pulling for this weekend.
> 
> Duke to beat FSU. (anything is possible, iron bowl is proof of that)
> Mich St to beat Ohio St
> ...


sweet. RTR.


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 5, 2013)

I bet there are many fans of teams on here that would trade their season for Alabama's 11-1 season thus far

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Alright Fellas. This is what we should all be pulling for this weekend.
> 
> Duke to beat FSU. (anything is possible, iron bowl is proof of that)
> Mich St to beat Ohio St
> ...



The powers that be will never let that happen again. They are just trying to get out with their skin until the 4+1 kicks in next year. 

Where we have a conflict is if Mizzou beats Auburn, Mizzou is still a one loss #5 team. If Mich St. beats Ohio St. they are out. Duke isn't going to beat FSU, they are just too solid. So that leaves the BSC tallies to decide between Bama and Mizzou for playing FSU. 

We'll see, but it should be a good weekend of football for sure.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 6, 2013)

Lets keep this thread alive guys. We are 11-1 and headed to a major bowl, with a slim chance at still playing for the NC. Dont give up like the bandwagon fans from other teams on this board.

Lets me  hear you holler "Roll Tide"


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2013)

Rtr


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 8, 2013)

I sure don't like what I am reading on tidefans.com. It has been stated by people "in the know" that there is cause for concern about Saban looking elsewhere. I hope he stays but if not, thanks for the memories! 

RTR!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 9, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> I sure don't like what I am reading on tidefans.com. It has been stated by people "in the know" that there is cause for concern about Saban looking elsewhere. I hope he stays but if not, thanks for the memories!
> 
> RTR!!!!



I am hoping the chatter release is for leverage for a contract extension and raise taking Saban into retirement in 2022.
RTR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 9, 2013)

Rtr. ... R.t.r


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 9, 2013)

Time to put a beat down on ol' Bob Stoopid


Roll Tide


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 9, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I am hoping the chatter release is for leverage for a contract extension and raise taking Saban into retirement in 2022.
> RTR



I'm with ya brother!

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 10, 2013)

I Put a call in to Coach Saban this morning and asked if he could do anything about bringing some sunshine. He said he would have the clouds rolling out of here by this afternoon. RTR


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 10, 2013)

Roll Tide !!

Roll Noles Roll !!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roll tide !!

Roll noles roll !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 18, 2013)

This season ain't over yet fellas.  
Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 21, 2013)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 22, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2013)

Roll Tide Beau.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Roll Tide. Go FSU.


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 28, 2013)

Time for AJ to go out in style and finish up his Sugar Sweet Alabama career.

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Roll Tide. Ba will steamroll osu.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2013)

Roll Tide. Go FSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2014)

*ROLL TIDE! Beat Sooner Schooner.
And Roll Noles Roll too. End the ridiculous lucky streak.*


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sooner to go in the house than outside...

ROLL TIDE Y'all !!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 2, 2014)

Roll Tide Boys. 

Hoping the good guys light it up tonight and go out in style. Here is to a victory and no injuries....ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

Roll Tide. THWThesooners.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2014)

Gotta want it in the 2nd Half !!

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

ROLL TIDE!!!

Congrats to the Sooners and Stoops, a class act and well prepared team. Have to say though, watching the big freshman run got me pretty excited for what we're gonna see next year. Henry is a beast. 

I'll say it again, I love my team, always have, always will. 

*ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, another team of felt entitlement. Prob a good thing as the team and fans prob needed to be brought down to earth again with a good butt whooping.  

Congrats to the spooners on a sure enough butt whooping


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2014)

4 of our last 5 losses have come against fast paced offenses. We've got a lot of work to do over the summer if we are going to be able to hang with Auburn, TAMU, and others that are honing these type offenses to a science. Whether you love them or hate them, this strategy is here to stay for awhile. 
Looking even further back, 5 of our 9 losses since the start of the 2008 season have been to fast paced offenses. 
Something has to change.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 6, 2014)

Good morning Tiders and, 

Nole Tide Nole


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gotta admit I did not watch "That Game" - - Really only interested in the final score...

Finally, that golden horseshoe fell out... 

Wiggle Wiggle...

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Gotta admit I did not watch "That Game" - - Really only interested in the final score...
> 
> Finally, that golden horseshoe fell out...
> 
> ...



I watched and enjoyed. It was a great game with a great ending. Everything that happened could not have been scripted any better. Missed FG from 27 yards was classic Karma only to be matched by the 101 yard kick return,Tre Mason striking a Heisman pose after the TD with 1:19 left only to see his TD would not be the last score of the night. Simply AUsome!


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

Since the Aubies like the "Got a second" jokes. Heres my favorite.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

Give me a minute, yeah that is about what it took to lose his first.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

another classic


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

hehehehe


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

lol


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2014)

Lane kiffen interviewing for offensive coordinator at alabama

T


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lane kiffen interviewing for offensive coordinator at alabama
> 
> T



Envy is a bad thing "T"...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keeping the Home Fire Burning !!

***


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2014)

what do you guys think about the possibility of Jason Coker transferring to Bama from FSU. Would be eligible without sitting a year and has tons of talent. I would expect to lose a few of the stockpiled QB's currently on the roster. Blake Simms may not be too happy. I have always thought that he was a great athlete but not a great QB and that he would be better suited for the secondary with the speed and size. I kinda wish they would have tried him at CB but we were really shallow at the QB position when Philip Simms left.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 10, 2014)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

fairhope said:


> what do you guys think about the possibility of Jason Coker transferring to Bama from FSU. Would be eligible without sitting a year and has tons of talent. I would expect to lose a few of the stockpiled QB's currently on the roster. Blake Simms may not be too happy. I have always thought that he was a great athlete but not a great QB and that he would be better suited for the secondary with the speed and size. I kinda wish they would have tried him at CB but we were really shallow at the QB position when Philip Simms left.



Coker would/will be a one and done. He has to graduate from FSU in order to not sit out a year. It would fill our immediate need for an experienced/talented QB, but he won't be a longterm solution.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Coker would/will be a one and done. He has to graduate from FSU in order to not sit out a year. It would fill our immediate need for an experienced/talented QB, but he won't be a longterm solution.



Oh, I agree with you. I just don't think that Blake Simms is the answer either and he too will be one and done as he will be a senior I think. We have alot of young talent that really ned to learn the system. At this point we are not sure of the system due to not knowing the OC and where CNS is taking it. we know there will be change but what the change will look like? Who knows.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Coker would/will be a one and done. He has to graduate from FSU in order to not sit out a year. It would fill our immediate need for an experienced/talented QB, but he won't be a longterm solution.



Coker would be a great stop gap for y'all.  I honestly think he could go in the first two or three rounds of the draft next year.  I wouldn't mind seeing him play under Saban, he's a good kid that deserves a good position.

I'm pretty sure he's already graduated.


btw:  It's Jacob Coker.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 11, 2014)

Roll Tide. Countdown to signing day


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 15, 2014)

See Del Rio is leaving.... Maybe he knows something we don't in regards to who is going to be the next QB???..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 15, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> See Del Rio is leaving.... Maybe he knows something we don't in regards to who is going to be the next QB???..



kinda leeads one to believe that Coker is transferring to Bama from FSU doesn't it?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 15, 2014)

My undrfestanding is that Coker would have two years of eligibility left.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jan 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> My undrfestanding is that Coker would have two years of eligibility left.



He would. But the problem is Coker won't be graduating from FSU until May, thus he will be missing all of spring ball. Getting on campus in August and starting in September seems very unlikely... I just don't see that happening no matter how good the kid is (and he is darn good). Luke Del Rio transferring really hurts.. He was #3 on the depth chart this year and was expected to compete for the starting job with Sims. Now without him, we have Morris and Mcleod (who, from what I'm hearing haven't quite got a grasp on the system as well).. Are only other option is the early enrollee David Cornwell who is still rehabbing from a knee injury... Not sure why Del Rio transferred but I'm wondering if it has something to do with the scheme Kiffin will be implementing. Just a guess at this point but who knows.. Why would Del Rio transfer if he was going into spring ball as AT LEAST the #2 man?

EDIT: Forgot about Cooper Bateman.. but I think he's in the same boat as McLeod and Morris.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bo Davis? Rehire
Kevin Steele? Rehire
Lance Thompson? Rehire
Bobby Williams? Rehire from MSU
I swear this is beginning to look like our 2007 coaching staff all over again with the exception of Kiffin and Cristobal.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 19, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 22, 2014)

Count Down to signing day,
Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 26, 2014)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 26, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 29, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 1, 2014)

Roll tide !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Signing Day, and Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2014)

Roll Tide


Recruit class 14 looking Strong!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Roll Tide
> 
> 
> Recruit class 14 looking Strong!



Seeing quite a few say this is the stoutest class we've ever signed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2014)

Good looking class. Roll Tide.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 6, 2014)

Arguably the greatest class signed by any team ever! Not too shabby. I just hope it translates on the field. 

RTR!


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 20, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 20, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 22, 2014)

Roll tide !!

***
***


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 22, 2014)

What do the bama fans expect to see out of K Drake next year? Is he a legit change of pace to Yeldon or just his backup? Don't think he is big enough to be a 4 down back or am I wrong?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 22, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> What do the bama fans expect to see out of K Drake next year? Is he a legit change of pace to Yeldon or just his backup? Don't think he is big enough to be a 4 down back or am I wrong?



I would not be surprised to see Drake jump Yeldon next year and split time with Henry. I think that is the better 1-2 punch


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 27, 2014)

Roll Tide Y'all...

Sharing some Alabama AWESOMENESS in San Antonio at the Alamo !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 6, 2014)

ROLL TIDE... 

Gow many days til season opener ??


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 7, 2014)

A Game is April 19th... Kickoff in the Georgia Dome August 30th against West Virginia... 

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Mar 8, 2014)

Roll Tide Fellas


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 8, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally got the bottom steps (38 in all) completed at the lake house... Next up the platform at the back door... Then the deck... ROLL TIDE from Lewis Smith Lake at Houston, AL (Winston County) - - Just recovering from the April 2013 Tornado...

***


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 25, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 25, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Finally got the bottom steps (38 in all) completed at the lake house... Next up the platform at the back door... Then the deck... ROLL TIDE from Lewis Smith Lake at Houston, AL (Winston County) - - Just recovering from the April 2013 Tornado...
> 
> ***



What a great lake that is. We looked at buying a place there a few years ago. Took the family and the boat up there and did not want to leave. Absolutely beautiful. Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> What a great lake that is. We looked at buying a place there a few years ago. Took the family and the boat up there and did not want to leave. Absolutely beautiful. Roll Tide



This^^^^^^. I kept  my ski boat there while my wife was at UAB. We had awesome times on this lake. Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 25, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife grew up on Smith Lake; her Aunt and Uncle have had a place there since shortly after it was flooded. When we moved from Georgia to Alabama 6 or so years ago we sold our place on Lake Sinclair and hoped to get on on Smith; We did about 4 years ago.  
I hunt on 3,500 acres in the area of the Bankhead NATIONAL Forest and the first stand near ny lake place is about a quarter mile from my lake place - - We love the lake!!

ROLL TIDE


----------



## WickedTider (Mar 29, 2014)

Roll Tide to my Bama Brethren.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Roll Tide to my Bama Brethren.



Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 29, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> My wife grew up on Smith Lake; her Aunt and Uncle have had a place there since shortly after it was flooded. When we moved from Georgia to Alabama 6 or so years ago we sold our place on Lake Sinclair and hoped to get on on Smith; We did about 4 years ago.
> I hunt on 3,500 acres in the area of the Bankhead NATIONAL Forest and the first stand near ny lake place is about a quarter mile from my lake place - - We love the lake!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE


God, I love Alabama. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 1, 2014)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 4, 2014)

Roll tide!!


----------



## WickedTider (Apr 5, 2014)

Roll Tide to the lot of you. 
Anyone heading to the upcoming spring game?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 6, 2014)

Roll tide!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 20, 2014)

Went to A day and watched the spring game from the south end zone of Bryant Denny yesterday.  Was shocked that our kicking game was as bad as it was. This has me very worried and flabbergasted still ( one missed field goal, blocked field goal, missed extra point).  Blake sims was awful and I don't see any way he has a remote shot at starting.  As expected from most others, I see Coker being the starter hands down if he stays healthy.  I understand it was just a spring game and things are very vanilla but what I took away from it is our field goal kicking has a long long ways to go still and so does the offense as a whole.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Went to A day and watched the spring game from the south end zone of Bryant Denny yesterday.  Was shocked that our kicking game was as bad as it was. This has me very worried and flabbergasted still ( one missed field goal, blocked field goal, missed extra point).  Blake sims was awful and I don't see any way he has a remote shot at starting.  As expected from most others, I see Coker being the starter hands down if he stays healthy.  I understand it was just a spring game and things are very vanilla but what I took away from it is our field goal kicking has a long long ways to go still and so does the offense as a whole.



Was Griffith kicking?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Was Griffith kicking?



Yes

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/04/alabama_coach_nick_saban_says_5.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/04/alabama_coach_nick_saban_says_5.html



ewww......


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 22, 2014)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Old Houston Jail - Oldest Log Jailhouse in Alabama... ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## WickedTider (Apr 23, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I see Coker being the starter hands down if he stays healthy. QUOTE]
> 
> Coker was on the sidelines wearing Alabama gear during the A Day game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 23, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> BROWNING7WSM said:
> 
> 
> > I see Coker being the starter hands down if he stays healthy. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 25, 2014)

In Tulsa, OK this week - - ROLL TIDE!! 

***


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 27, 2014)

ROLL TIDE in Destin, FL...

***


----------



## 00Beau (May 5, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 7, 2014)

Alabama AWESOMENESS in San Antonio...

ROLL TIDE!!! 

***


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 10, 2014)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 14, 2014)

ROLL TIDE headed to Destin, then to NYC and back to the Ham... WOO HOO!!!


----------



## WickedTider (May 14, 2014)

Roll Tide Guys


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 16, 2014)

Roll Tide - Headed to NYC in the AM...


----------



## 00Beau (May 18, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Jay Hughes (May 19, 2014)

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau (May 19, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 21, 2014)

ROLL TIDE from outside of The Rockefeller Center in New York...

***


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 21, 2014)

ROLL TIDE from outside of The Rockefeller Center in New York...

***


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 23, 2014)

ROLL TIDE Y'all - - Have a fun, safe and long weekend... 

Me, I'll be saw'n, hammer'n and Cut'n on Fri & Sat (1/2 day) and play'n at the lake house on Smith Lake - Brushy Creek - Houston, AL

...


----------



## 00Beau (May 25, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (May 26, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 27, 2014)

ROLL TIDE on the Memorial Day Deck at Smith Lake!!! 

...


----------



## 00Beau (May 27, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 30, 2014)

30 more 2x6x14's to complete the decking this weekend in the 2nd 14x14 section...

ROLL TIDE Y'all!!
...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 30, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 31, 2014)

ROLL TIDE - Congrats to the Bama Ladies on taking it to Boomer Sooners and The Wildcats!!! 

Decking is done...

...


----------

